# Four-Wheelers



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

*()* (Haven't used the banana yet)  
For those of us who still ride four-wheelers until we get to our hiking spot, What bikes do people have out there? Are there certain styles people have found to be better or worse than others? Just looking to get a new one and curious to see what people think.


----------



## TRDHUNTER (Sep 11, 2007)

I have an 05 Grizzly and I love it. *()* I really would like a new Grizz. Thats just my experience


----------



## ClintW (Sep 15, 2007)

I have a bombardier '02 500 outlander(new Can-am) and a Polaris '04 600 twin sportsman. They are both great. The bomb is my work horse and the polaris is the cush riding machine. The polaris is the best in my book.


----------



## Dakotadrifter (Sep 12, 2007)

2002 Grizzly....absolutely love it! Would like to buy the new one but can't justify the cabbage it would take to buy one.


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

Sportman 700 nothing else would do for me! Very happy with it.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

*Yamaha/Suzuki*

I've owned an 03 Yamaha Grizzly and currently have an 05 Suzuki King Quad 700. Both have been top notch, and I went Suzuki on my second wheeler because in 05 they were the only company offering fuel injection. Yamaha has followed suit on the 07 and newer Grizzlies and if I was buying new today that would probably be my first choice.

Independent 4-wheel suspension is one of the key features I look for, as well as a solid 2x4/4x4, and 4x4 diff lock selection system. Suzuki and Yamaha have my favorite setups in these areas. Fuel injection is a plus on the newer bikes, In the past I've monkeyed with carbs for different altitudes, and had cut-out problems on steep angles at high elevations. The one possible downside is that the fuel injected quads do not like dead batteries. The quads I've had with carbs have seemed easier to get started with a dead battery, but fuel injection seems to require some juice to get things humming. Just means you need to use a trickle charger over the winter more diligently.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

We ride 07 yamaha grizzly 700's and love them (other than the price)! Love the fuel injection, power steering, and independant suspension. I heard that artic cat is comming out with an 1100CC model. Can't wait for the Grizzly 1300 to come out! *()* *()*


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

98 Sportsman 500. That thing has been through hell & back & still running strong. If I had the cash I would be going with a new 800 sportsman.


----------



## bowhunter301 (Sep 11, 2007)

i ride a dirtbike on the hunt. call me crazy, but road hunting off that is effective. only problem is haulin out your animal...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I've ridden those Honda Ranchers and they're pretty sweet. I think when we get one, we'll probably look at getting one of those..... 8)


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

ditto on the honda ranchers. i love that machine had it since 2001 never once had a problem with it that was not my fault.


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a Polaris Xplorer 400. It's taken me where I wanted to go.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

02 Yamaha Big Bear 400.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone out there have any experience with the Suzuki Eiger? I've got a guy that tells me that this is the best choice for a 400cc size. The particular bike he is trying to sell me is a 2007 and he wants 4,800 for it. It is brand new, just left over now that the new models are available. I haven't riden it yet, just wondered what you guys thought. Is it worth a test drive, or should I go back to looking and the Honda Rancher or Yamaha Big Bear :?:


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

im in it with an arctic cat trv 500 the bike you want will have hi/low rangeand enough power to move a animal out of the woods. the 500 use's the zuki motor bulllit proof my brother has over 17000 miles on his 98 500 i have 2500 on one and 600 on the new one


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

I ride an 05 Honda Rincon. I put 27" ITP Mudlites on it last year, a K& N air intake & a bigger pipe. I absolutely love that bike:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v127/ ... 1Small.jpg


----------



## omegaman (Sep 20, 2007)

4x4 Bronco said:


> Anyone out there have any experience with the Suzuki Eiger? I've got a guy that tells me that this is the best choice for a 400cc size. The particular bike he is trying to sell me is a 2007 and he wants 4,800 for it. It is brand new, just left over now that the new models are available. I haven't riden it yet, just wondered what you guys thought. Is it worth a test drive, or should I go back to looking and the Honda Rancher or Yamaha Big Bear :?:


I have ridden many four-wheelers, I think our family has had at least one of each, and here is what we have found: If you want reliability go with Honda, the most reliable hands down. As far as the rest goes, nowadays you cant really buy a bad fourwheeler. The only ones we have really had trouble with is Polaris. Alot of people swear by them, but personally I would stay away from them. IMHO. As for the Eiger, this past weekend I rode one on the ML hunt and was impressed, not a ton of power but good for a 400. It was my grandpa's and he has had it for about two years w/o any issues. So I would recommend it. But like I said you cant really buy a bad one now, just better ones, but it is just like trucks everyone has their own opinions.


----------



## bigdcred (Sep 19, 2007)

Atvs are great tools we use ours around the house garden work, getting use to lakes that would beat the heck out of your trucks, they help you pack out your wild game, and sometimes are just for taking a ride seeing things in places you may never had got to see if you didn't have ATVs , it nice to have your loved one setting right behind you experiencing these things with you. so I think the best ATV is the one you use to do all these things.
saying this I have a 98 Artic cat 500cc with over 18,000 miles on it runs great NO SMOKE. I just sold a 97 big bear 6.000 miles on it run great. Get out there and use them have fun and make it fun for the people with you.[attachment=0:10e0a]doing-it-on-2.jpg[/attachment:10e0a]


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

ClintW said:


> I have a bombardier '02 500 outlander(new Can-am) and a Polaris '04 600 twin sportsman. They are both great. The bomb is my work horse and the polaris is the cush riding machine. The polaris is the best in my book.


You must have reversed the names on this Clint, because I watched the Canam 2-hour infomercial and they are the best---j/k. It is interesting to watch; and I am sure that a lot has changed on them since '02.

I must first say that I do not own one; been in the market for a while, waiting for the winter repos from my employer, a bank. I was at Bass Pro a month ago and they had the '04 400 for $4,700 and the 500 for $5,200, I believe. From my research, the obvious choice (with no consideration of price, simply the best) would appear to be the Rincon as it is the reliability king now matched with I.R.S. That is the one that I hope to get, but we'll see what comes up. I really have issue with the arctic cat; the new ones must have been engineered in ???who knows where; you have to remove several pieces of plastic just to get to the air cleaner since it is located where the gas tank has traditionally been located. I rode one that is probably an '04, I believe equally inferior engineering, the cooling fan kicks on as soon as the key does (I guess they were not aware of the technology of what is called a cooling fan switch that is thermostatically controlled, as used in cars for about two decades +), guess what that does with a weak battery. One thing that I liked about the Suzuki is that at one point (may be different since I last read this 6 months ago) they are the only ones with pull starts on an EFI machine; but it seems that someone else mentioned above that that may no longer be the case.

I posted a similar question on the DWR site a while back; here are the results from that, if you would like a little more input:
http://166.70.248.45/dwr_forum/view...&sid=6fdbac126694129feb7f7f8c3b8392f9&start=0


----------



## ts0hg (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a 07 Yamaha Wolverine. I love it. It is the new body style so they dont have that many accessories for it just yet. It is great though.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I prefer the Honda Rubicon mostly because it is what I own. The rancher is easier to handle and has plenty of power for one rider but the Rubicon has a little more muscle to carry a buddy back from that drive and/or carry game out. I hear ATVs knocked a lot by hunters and I also see them missused but their usefullnes was illistrated to me this past elk opener. The roads were so "soupy" that we dared not drive the vehicles in fear of slidding off the road, into a tree, or getting stuck. We used ATVs to travel to and from everywhere we hunted even on the roads.


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

New hunt'n rig...


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Tote Gote *\-\*[attachment=0:8eea6]totegote.jpg[/attachment:8eea6]


NICE -/O\- -/O\- -/O\-


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Of all of the ridiculous prices on used atv's; check this one out;
http://polaris.renegadesports.us/home_polaris.asp Another place advertised the 500 EFI for $5,500. I have decided on the sportsman, all of the storage and reviews make it the only choice.


----------



## Farmboy (Sep 22, 2007)

I just puchased a new Suzuki Vinson and my hunting partner just bought a new 650 Arctic Cat H1? or H2. Both machines are awesome and I think most of the new machines are all nice depending on how you use them. The Arctic Cat has a lot more power but I think the Suzuki rides a lot nicer we'll have to give them a few years and see how they work out.


----------



## greatwhitehunter (Nov 16, 2007)

I've got an 2005 kodiak and my dads got an 2005 brute force 750. I don't recommend the 750 unless you haul a tanker behind it to re-fuel. In my opinion, a 400 or a 450 is plenty of power to get you where you need to go legally and they get pretty good gas milage. Have had no problems with either machine though.


----------

